# Bar work in NZ



## gnolanman

Hey,

Going to be arriving in Auckland sometime in August on a years working holiday. While I'll definitely be looking to seek work in Pharmaceuticals (my profession) I'll probably need a bar job to tide me over for a bit. Was wondering if anybody knows if a certificate similar to the Australian RSA is required to work in a bar and if so, what's it known as?

Cheers


----------



## topcat83

gnolanman said:


> Hey,
> 
> Going to be arriving in Auckland sometime in August on a years working holiday. While I'll definitely be looking to seek work in Pharmaceuticals (my profession) I'll probably need a bar job to tide me over for a bit. Was wondering if anybody knows if a certificate similar to the Australian RSA is required to work in a bar and if so, what's it known as?
> 
> Cheers


There are certainly 'bar schools' here, but I don't think you need anything to work in a bar. It does help if you can make a decent Barista-style coffee - NZers are very fussy about their Flat Whites (and coffee here knocks yer average British stuff into a cocked hat). 
After saying that, most bars will send you on a barista course before they allow you loose with the espresso coffee maker!
And yip - that's an awful long talk on coffee for a bar job! They often go hand in hand.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

gnolanman said:


> Hey,
> 
> Going to be arriving in Auckland sometime in August on a years working holiday. While I'll definitely be looking to seek work in Pharmaceuticals (my profession) I'll probably need a bar job to tide me over for a bit. Was wondering if anybody knows if a certificate similar to the Australian RSA is required to work in a bar and if so, what's it known as?
> 
> Cheers


There is no equivalent of the Australian RSA in New Zealand but there are bar keeper courses you can do if you want to increase your chances of finding work. Most bars will want some form of prior experience and the hourly pay is about $15. There are heaps of sites advertising work like this one New Zealand Hospitality & Hotel Jobs Vacancies | Waiters, Cleaners Cook Chef Bar Staff


----------

